
An Odd Couple: Samuel Beckett and Buster Keaton - dnetesn
http://www.movingimagearchivenews.org/an-odd-couple-samuel-beckett-buster-keaton/
======
saretired
So the director Schneider found the script "fairly baffling when not downright
inscrutable" and "loved it even when [he] wasn't completely sure what Sam
meant."

But "Schneider supposedly considered Keaton not smart enough to get what
Beckett was up to."

Fun.

Though it seems to me that Keaton was clever enough to stage a little Beckett-
esque drama when first meeting the playwright.

------
ritchiea
Kind of odd to say that a famous playwright and a famous silent film star who
were roughly close in age would make an odd couple.

~~~
dang
It makes sense to call them that on a superficial view, since they were
culturally at opposite ends of the universe: Beckett was avoid-success-at-all-
costs highbrow and Keaton was vaudeville, slapstick and a (formerly) huge
popular star. On a closer view, though, or even a second glance, the affinity
is obvious.

------
krylon
Damn! Now I _really_ want to see that film!

------
cgreene
Oh boy...

